# which shotgun?



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> My uncle gave me all kinds of crap saying the he couldn't believe I shot a nice bird with that "pea shooter" and those tiny little BBs.


A #5 shot at 1200fps from a 10ga is the same a #5 shot at 1200fps from a .410. It really all comes down to pattern. Pick a 20ga you feel comfortable with and go for it. I'm partial to the Beretta 3901 20ga.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

870 12 ga. If weight and recoil are an issue than go with it in 20. Either one fit a tight budget, last forever and always work. I would try different ones for fit and feel to see what you think before you decide.

Jim


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Hmmm, I have many shotguns, 410, 20's, 12's, even a 16, and my preference for turkey hunting is to load my 12 gauge with 3.5" mags. They pattern fine and have a bit more range, which I appreciate when turkey's hang up. In fact, my 12 gauge w/mags seems to have about 20 yards more effective range than my 20 gauge, so for me it's an easy choice to go with more gun (anyone have any downside to it? Cost of shells maybe a little higher if you're budget is tight? Recoil a bit more if that concerns you?). If there's really no real downside to a 12 gauge with 3.5's, and you get more range, seems like an easy decision......

I do agree with everyone else that major brands like Mossberg & Remington are hard to beat for overall value and performance.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Remington spr453/Baikal mp153. It's a semi auto 3.5" chamber. I have one and love it. $400 brand new. Ive put at least 1000 rounds threw it and I've jammed once due to the lack of me cleaning after a duck hunt. Just follow breakin procedure. I found mine in a gun auction site and all together it cost $380. I've seen it at Walmart for $400


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

